# Clayton Vale MTB trails, Manchester



## johnnytomorrow (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got back from a great morning hacking my way round the MTB trails at Clayton Vale in East Manchester. The trails form part of the offer from the National Cycling Centre at the velodrome and I have to say, considering it is not a particularly big site there is a lot packed into what is essentially a public park. 

The trails are well made and in great condition given the weather we've had in the UK over the last few weeks and although maybe not a test for the more technically gifted rider they are perfectly adequate for my level of ability. 

The level of separation from dog walkers and other users if the park is amazing. I hardly saw anyone else in there other than fellow MTBers. 

Along with the facilities at the velodrome his is a great way to spend a morning or an afternoon without heading off for a two hour drive to get to a more established trail centre. 

Anyone else been recently? Thoughts?

If not then I can recommend a trip.


----------

